# PIL - Pilbara Mines



## sandybeachs (12 July 2004)

hi guys..

worth watching.......


----------



## stefan (20 July 2004)

*Re: PILBARA MINES LIMITED*

Sandybeachs, 
I take it from your posting that you base your recommendation on charts? Is there anything else going on with this one or is this purely a chart based suggestion?

I never looked into mining too much so I better ask instead of investing time into research for now.


----------

